# Help Finding...



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

Most/lots of choral music seems to just drone on in one key. Id prefer pieces that have melodic development, movements, key changes and mood changes. 

Acapella choral, Eric Whitacre's - Sleep My Child would be an example.
In choral with Orch., John Rutter's Gloria would be one.

I lean towards contemporary composers, but I am not limited to them.

Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

There are many choral works which have melodic and harmonic variety. Sticking to 20th-century choral music, here are some recommendations:

Poulenc, Mass in G Major
Walton, Belshazzar's Feast
Britten, War Requiem
Elgar, The Dream of Gerontius

If you're interested in checking out some 19th-century choral music, you might enjoy Liszt's oratorio The Legend of St. Elizabeth.


----------



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

Some of the Walton I liked.

Maybe some acapella suggestions?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

jim1961 said:


> Some of the Walton I liked.
> 
> Maybe some acapella suggestions?


As far as I remember, the Poulenc Mass that I mentioned is acapella. Unfortunately, I can't think of any other acapella choral works off the top of my head.

I'll update this later if I think of any, and hopefully some other members can chip in with suggestions!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of Mozart's greatest compositions, among the last he ever composed was the beautiful gem for chorus with very slim orchestral accompaniment, the Ave verum corpus, KV 618. Four minutes of pure bliss. Sounds simple, but like most Mozart, very difficult to bring off. A tough test for any chorus since they are pretty much left on their own with very sparse orchestral accompaniment.

Not purely acapella, though.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

hpowders said:


> One of Mozart's greatest compositions, among the last he ever composed was the beautiful gem for chorus with very slim orchestral accompaniment, the Ave verum corpus, KV 618. Four minutes of pure bliss. Sounds simple, but like most Mozart, very difficult to bring off. A tough test for any chorus since they are pretty much left on their own with very sparse orchestral accompaniment.
> 
> Not purely acapella, though.


This reminds me of Byrd's Ave Verum for unaccompanied voices (which I found more fun to sing as it has some harmonic surprises) -


----------



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thought it may help to share the track that inspired this thread. Not saying this is the only style or mood that I could like though.


----------



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bettina said:


> As far as I remember, the Poulenc Mass that I mentioned is acapella.


You are correct. I suppose what I meant was my interests are more in the acapella vein than otherwise.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

jim1961 said:


> You are correct. I suppose what I meant was my interests are more in the acapella vein than otherwise.


I just thought of another good acapella work: Arvo Pärt's Magnificat. It might not have quite enough variety for your tastes, but it's worth a listen. Here it is on youtube:


----------



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I just thought of another good acapella work: Arvo Pärt's Magnificat. It might not have quite enough variety for your tastes, but it's worth a listen. Here it is on youtube:


Funny, just sampled that one earlier this morning  Yea, not quite what i am looking for. It may happen that this excursion of mine is a dead end. I hope not. But I have come to realize that what I am after is on the fringes of choral music, not within the mainstream.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Two of Verdi's four Quattro Pezzi Sacri are for unaccompanied voices, the Ave Maria and the Laudi alla Vergine Maria.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

